# Does dwarf hairgrass grow this slow or I'm I just impatient



## Aqua Hero (May 8, 2015)

So I planted Eloecharis Acicularis and sp mini as well as Echinodorus tellenus and they grow so slow.

I have 6 t5HO bulbs (2 special plant growth bulbs, 2 6400K and 2 10000k), pressurised co2 at 2 bps, I have an 800lph filter and a 900lph wavemaker for my flow. I dose Ei ferts and have ada aqua soil. My tank is 58 cm deep.

I planted these about a week ago and from many reports I have read people trim it and get runners quick but since I have trimmed it I haven't seen any new growth. Not to mention that ever time I leave my tank and come back I see two or three plants floating. 

The only DHG I have used before with success was Eloecharis paruvlus. I didn't have issues with it, so I thought these ones would be the same.

Should I wait another week or two see signs of growth or should I just replace it with Eloecharis paruvlus 

Sent from my D2303 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

I did a fairly good job of documenting Eleocharis 'Belem' growth for this scape. I agree regular hairgrass is quicker at carpeting but I have always had bad dieback if plants are actually removed from the tank and stored for even a couple days. If I pull and replant right away plants aren't as badly set back.

june 19 plants removed from tank, june 27 replanted, july 1 looking horrible, july 6 new growth, july17 no runners but green, august 14 starting to carpet which means runners were present at least a couple weeks earlier, september 26 reasonable carpet, december 3 had to pull up lawn due to invading moss, it crowding the front tank pane and excessive non rooting runners. Area is now a medium dense carpet.

Be patient. My Belem was grown in this tank on gravel/STS with EI, CO2 and programmed LED on for 14 hours a day with short noon burst and replanted in ADA Amazonia with the same lighting dimmed a bit at first, CO2 and modified EI. I don't have a green thumb and the plants were stored in the dark for 8 days while I replaced substrate and built a new hardscape.


----------



## rnandez (Mar 24, 2015)

Usually for me foreground plants take a while to get established and rooted. It was like that for dwarf hair grass when I had it as well as dwarf baby tears, and elatine hydropiper. Dwarf hair grass (for me at least) was a weed once established. My recommendation would be to leave it be and wait


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Did you plant very small clumps or big ones? The smaller the clumps you start out with, the faster it will begin to thrive and spread. 

Plant the smallest clumps you have the patience for, ideally something like this -













Also not sure how big the tank is, but 2 bps doesnt sound like much co2 if it's over 20 gal or so


----------



## Aqua Hero (May 8, 2015)

burr740 said:


> Did you plant very small clumps or big ones? The smaller the clumps you start out with, the faster it will begin to thrive and spread.
> 
> Plant the smallest clumps you have the patience for, ideally something like this -
> 
> ...


It's a 30 UK Gallons tall tank. 61x41x58.

I have started to see runners and very green growth now since I trimmed it. I did plant them a bit thicker than I should have.



Sent from my D2303 using Tapatalk

Does Monte Carlo grow as.
Slow 

Sent from my D2303 using Tapatalk


----------

